# I hate you



## wa ai lu

Since we have a I love you thread, I thought a I hate you would be okay as well  I'll start with the few I know from my malaysian knowledge 


Pinyin Chinese: Wo tao yian ni, Wo hen ni (we dont use nin)
"Hokien: Wa sian lu
Malay: Aku benci kau


----------



## Pivra

Sp: Te Odio 
Thai: Rao klied Ther


----------



## larosa

Hungarian:  Utállak
           or  Gyűlöllek


----------



## yojan

French - Je te deteste
German - Ich hasse dich
Italian - Ti odio


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

singular: *أكرهك* (_akrahuka_ - masculine; _akrahuki_ - feminine)
dual: *أكرهكما* (_akrahukumaa_)
plural masculine: *أكرهكم* (_akrahukum_)
plural feminine: *أكرهكن* (_akrahukunna_)


----------



## osloborger

Norwegian: Jeg hater deg.


----------



## Bocconcino

*Polish:* Nie nawidzę cię


----------



## diegodbs

Latin:

Odio te
Te odio


----------



## übermönch

Ourewellerisch: Isch hohs disch.
Informal russian (I hate thee): я ненавижу тебя
Ya nenavìzhu tebya
Russian Formal  (I hate you) : я вас ненавижу
Ya vas nenavìzhu


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish:
Vihaan sinua
Swedish:
Jag hatar dig


----------



## ronanpoirier

*In portuguese:*

Eu te odeio! (more used)
Eu te detesto! (more emphatic)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi

*Budim myayí*
(You're not of my liking)

*Muh túra bud míbínum*
(I see you in a bad light/bad way)

*Muh túra hush nadárum*
(I don't like you)

*Hushit nadárum*
(I don't like you -- less formal than the option listed above)

*Túra náfrut darum*
(Very offensive -- I hate you A LOT)

*Bien*


----------



## jester.

I think in French we should prefer

Je te hais.

But I'd be glas if a French person could confirm this.


----------



## Andreas_Jensen

Danish: Jeg hader dig!

What a jolly post...  

Andreas


----------



## Juri

Slovenian: Sovražim te. (Sovražnik is the enemy).
S.-Croatian: Mrzim te! (Mržnja is hate)
German: Ich hasse dich!(Der Hass - hate)


----------



## crises

In *Catalan*: T'odio.

In *Japanese* (romaji): Kimi ga kirai desu.


----------



## chuff

*Romanian: *Te urasc
(im pretty darn sure)


----------



## Tisia

Hello every one

*In Persian:*

Singular: از تو تنفر دارم  (az to tanafor daram: I hate you) *OR* از تو بدم مياد  (az to badam miad: I don't like you).

Plural: از شما (ها)تنفر دارم  (az shoma(ha) tanafor daram: I hate you) *OR* از شما (ها) بدم مياد  (az shoma(ha) badam miad: I don't like you(s)/all of you).

*In Kurdish:*

Singular: ره قم له تويه  (raqem la toya) *OR* هه زم له تو نييه (hazem la to nyia).
Plural: ره قم له ئيوه يه  (raqem la ewaya) *OR* هه زم له ئيوه نييه (hazem la  ewa niya).

*In Finnish:*

Singular: Minä vihaan sinua.
Plural: Minä vihaan teitä (kaikkiä).

Tisia


----------



## Paulinne

*Czech:*
_Nesnáším tě!_ or _Nenávidím tě!_ (but it's almost the same thing...)
in *French* I would prefer _Je te deteste._

Paulinne


----------



## beatrizg

In Greek:

Informal:
Σε μισώ (se misó)

Polite and plural:
Σας μισώ (sas misó)


----------



## Mutichou

j3st3r said:
			
		

> I think in French we should prefer
> 
> Je te hais.
> 
> But I'd be glas if a French person could confirm this.


You're right. "Je te hais" is stronger than "je te déteste".


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 

Sg.
I hate you - "Mrzim te" or "Ja te/tebe mrzim" 
(Cyrillic - "Мрзим те" or "Ја те/тебе мрзим")

Pl. and formal address
I hate you - "Mrzim vas" or "Ja vas mrzim" 
 (Cyrillic - "Мрзим вас" or "Ја вас мрзим")

Greetings!


----------



## badgrammar

Turkish (correct me if there is an error) :

Seni nefret ediyorum.


----------



## optimistique

In Dutch:

*Ik haat je  *(-> stress on the verb)
*Ik haat jou  *(-> stress on the 'you'; it's you that I hate)


----------



## wa ai lu

Anyone know it in Korean or maybe Japanese?


----------



## crises

I already said, Wa Ai Lu ^_^ (link)



> In Japanese (romaji): Kimi ga kirai desu.



PS: Here's in kanji. I hope it works: 君が嫌いです.


----------



## wa ai lu

crises said:
			
		

> I already said, Wa Ai Lu ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Here's in kanji. I hope it works: 君が嫌いです.



Ah thanks but I was also hoping for it in korean =\ It's for someone in my class


----------



## linguist786

Hindi/Urdu:

Tum mujhe pasand nahin hain. (not very emphatic. literally: "You are not likeable to me")
Mai tumse nafrat kartaa hoon. (Rather emphatic. literally: "I have hatred towards you") 

Gujarati:

Tu manay pasand nathi
Oo taaraa thi nafrat karoo choon
(same literal translations/emphasis as above, respectively)


----------



## demoore

Chinese characters:
我讨厌你 (wo taoyan ni)
我恨你 (wo hen ni) I hate you !!!!


----------



## LanceKitty

*Tagalog:*

*Ayaw ko sayo.*
(I don't like you.)


----------



## soundblaster

Ukrainian:
Formal: Ya nenavydzhoo Vas - Я ненавиджу вас
Informal: Ya nenavydzhoo tebe - Я ненавиджу тебе


----------



## robbie_SWE

chuff said:
			
		

> *Romanian: *Te urasc
> (im pretty darn sure)


 
_*Te uresc *_

Is the correct form!!!


----------



## Whodunit

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> _*Te uresc *_
> 
> Is the correct form!!!


 
Are you sure? I'd say "*Te urăsc*".


----------



## Beck

Basque: *Gorroto zaitut*


----------



## Manuel_M

In Maltese: *nobogħdok *(pronounced no-bo-dok)


----------



## annah

In Traditional Chinese characters:
wo3 tao3 yan4 ni3 = 我討厭你
wo3 hen4 ni3 = 我恨你
(The numbers are the tones)


----------



## _blue_

"Turkish (correct me if there is an error)"

Seni nefret ediyorum."

It's senden nefret ediyorum =)


----------



## badgrammar

_blue_ said:
			
		

> "Turkish (correct me if there is an error)"
> 
> Seni nefret ediyorum."
> 
> It's senden nefret ediyorum =)



I'm sorry, but why "senden"?  Senden is like "from you".  I may still be mistaken, but I don't think senden is correct either !

For example, to say I love you is "Seni seviyorum", seni being "of you".  If "sevmek" is to love, and "nefret etmek" is to hate, I really think it's seni nefret ediyorum/ettim : Of you I am hating.

Any locals checking out this thread?


----------



## Honour

badgrammar said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, but why "senden"? Senden is like "from you". I may still be mistaken, but I don't think senden is correct either !
> 
> For example, to say I love you is "Seni seviyorum", seni being "of you". If "sevmek" is to love, and "nefret etmek" is to hate, I really think it's seni nefret ediyorum/ettim : Of you I am hating.
> 
> Any locals checking out this thread?


 
blue is right  
in turkish it is senden nefret ediyorum (lit: i hate from you), just like senden korkuyorum, senden utanıyorum, senden hoşlanıyorum (i'm afraid of you, i'm embrassed of you, i like you, respectively)


----------



## Sanda

In French, I would also use:

_Je te hais_   --> verbe haïr (same root as hate)

But _je te déteste_ is by no means wrong.


----------



## badgrammar

Turk said:
			
		

> blue is right
> in turkish it is senden nefret ediyorum (lit: i hate from you), just like senden korkuyorum, senden utan?yorum, senden ho?lan?yorum (i'm afraid of you, i'm embrassed of you, i like you, respectively)



Ok, I admit I was wrog on this one...  But I also remember the lyrics from a song, I think it is in Affetmem, where I always thought it was as I wrote above...  A little knowledge of a language is a dangerous thing, huh? 

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## panjabigator

Punjabi:  main tenu nafrat karda haan 
menu tu pasand nahii


----------



## BlackFairy878

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> _*Te uresc *_
> 
> Is the correct form!!!


 


oh my god..i'm from romania..and the corect form is :te urasc (i hate you)
 nu te mai suport( i can't stand you anymore)


----------



## melop

Cantonese (spelled out):
gno zeng (sei) nei 我憎(死)你。with "sei" (dead) you can emphasize.

And Latin:
Te odio (singl.)
Vos odio (pl.)


----------



## panjabigator

the latin seems identical to spanish (it would be os odio in Spain for the first one).  The secone one would make sense in Argentina if it were vos odies (someone correct me with accents?)


----------



## melop

That's true because Spanish, Italian and other Romance languages are all derived from classical Latin. No wonder there're similarities especially when it comes to everyday life sayings. In Italian it's Ti odio which almost identical to latin.

I'm not sure about spanish, but isn't odies is the 2nd person singular subjunctive of odiar? It seems weird to say "I hate you" using odies(you should hate)? When saying singular and plural in those Latin, I meant the object's number, not the subject. To express "we hate you" in Latin it would be "Te odimus"(We hate you,sg.) or "Vos odimus"(We hate you guys,pl.).


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian you can use either
Te urăsc! 
either
Te detest!

(though it's more likely to hear the first form)


----------



## panjabigator

melop said:
			
		

> That's true because Spanish, Italian and other Romance languages are all derived from classical Latin. No wonder there're similarities especially when it comes to everyday life sayings. In Italian it's Ti odio which almost identical to latin.
> 
> I'm not sure about spanish, but isn't odies is the 2nd person singular subjunctive of odiar? It seems weird to say "I hate you" using odies(you should hate)? When saying singular and plural in those Latin, I meant the object's number, not the subject. To express "we hate you" in Latin it would be "Te odimus"(We hate you,sg.) or "Vos odimus"(We hate you guys,pl.).




AHHH!  I meant to say odias.  Thanks for the correction!


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian: *es tevi ienīstu (informal); es jūs ienīstu (formal or pl)


----------



## Deccius

diegodbs said:


> Latin:
> 
> Odio te
> Te odio



That's a medieval form.  Classical Latin would have "Odi te" or "Te odi".  Odi, odisse is a defective verb that has perfect endings but a present meaning.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Ok, I admit I was wrog on this one...  But I also remember the lyrics from a song, I think it is in Affetmem, where I always thought it was as I wrote above...  A little knowledge of a language is a dangerous thing, huh?
> 
> Thanks for the correction!


Right, but the line goes as* "Seni seviyorum; nefret ediyorum; affetmem affetmem asla seni..." *where seni goes before seviyorum, not nefret ediyorum.


----------

